# Moving oil furnace from basement to mech room



## krm944 (Jan 18, 2009)

Good Afternoon everyone-

I am hoping to find some advice and thoughts on moving my oil furnace from the basement to a mechanical room located on the back of the house. 

The house in question was built in about 1860...nope not a typo, and has a hand dug basement with dirt floor and stone/cement mixed foundation. During very very heavy rains or rapid snow melts, we do experience water that sometimes threatens the furnace. Moving the furnace to a different location that is high and dry and is my goal.

The furnace sits exactly in the middle of the home, with rooms in front and behind it. Is there a limit to the length of duct one can run? 

For new installs in existing homes, how is ducting installed? Does a flexible duct exist? Part of my duct re-fitment would require re-routing through a crawl space. 

Thanks in advance.

Kyle


----------

